# Please Help Identify This Gun



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a gun I inherited from my grandfather and he inherited the gun hisself. I beleive it is called a setgun or a trap gun if you look at the picture the gun has three barrells and a swivel on the back the gun has no markings
the barrells are octogon shaped it kinda looks like you rig this gun up with a string attached to the hammer andplace a cap underneath it and once it is tripped all three barrells fire at once If any one cauld give me some information on the gun or some idea of what it might be worth for insurance purposes i would sure appreciate it 
THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## redneckcamo (Jun 5, 2008)

what gun ??? pic didnt make it thru ...!


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jun 5, 2008)

its a good trap gun- heck i cant even see it


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 5, 2008)

A stealth gun?


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont know how to attach the pic to a message if someone can pm me instructions on how to do so I promise i will send the pic on Sunday when I get back in town Im onmy way to orlando for the PBR


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawg "Rooter" said:


> I dont know how to attach the pic to a message if someone can pm me instructions on how to do so I promise i will send the pic on Sunday when I get back in town Im onmy way to orlando for the PBR



Good, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like a punt gun (old waterfowl gun used by market hunters). I`ve never seen one. PM Gun Docc. He will probably know,


----------



## Inatree (Jun 5, 2008)

With a pic I could tell you, but it sounds like a deck gun which would have mounted on a ships deck.
Does it have a buttstock ?
Is it a breech loader or a muzzle loader ?
If its a muzzle loader, Is it smooth bore of rifled ?
May even be a harpoon gun.

Either way, your grandpaw had a wicked trap set up at one time. Moonshiner ?


----------



## specialk (Jun 5, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Sounds like a punt gun (old waterfowl gun used by market hunters). I`ve never seen one. PM Gun Docc. He will probably know,




my thoughts too, they were popular in the chesapeake bay area back in the day, mostly 6 to 8 gauge barrells mounted on the front of a boat and used to take down hundred's of ducks with one pull of the trigger.  would like to see a pic of it though....


----------



## BookHound (Jun 5, 2008)

E-mail your picture to me at mark@politesocietyinc.com.  I will re-size it and host it on my website for a few days.

Mark


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 5, 2008)

I think twords the end of the market hunting days they tried to outlaw the punt guns by placing a restriction on the barrel size. If I remember correctly this led to multiple barrel punt guns to get around the new(at the time) legislation. I  sure would like to see a pic. After re reading your post I may have seen the firearm you describe on an episode of wild west tech on the discovery channel. Possibly a security device that attaches to a door? Let us see it


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 9, 2008)

ITHINK THE PICTURE SHOULD LOAD NOW PLEASETELL ME ANYTHING YOU LNOW ABOUT THIS GUN


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 10, 2008)

ouch, still no photo you may have to host the photos somewhere like photobucket or image shack and then paste the url to your post.


----------



## Killdee (Jun 10, 2008)

If you want to e-mail the pic to me I'll post it up if possible.Just click on my user name and e-mail me.


----------



## BookHound (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, you MUST host the photo somewhere on a sever/host.  I've offered to do this for you if you care to e-mail me the picture(s).  I'm guessing the picture will need to be re-sized too and I can also do that.

Mark


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2008)

you have a PM sir


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 11, 2008)

Hawg "Rooter" said:


> [/IMG]








Is this what you are going for?


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank God  The Picture Finally Is Posted And Thanks For Everyones Help


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2008)

Man that looks like some mideivil torture device


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 11, 2008)

Well it was my great granfathers and supposedly he controled a lot of the moonshining activities in nashville tn in the early 1900's


----------



## BookHound (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, as a Class III dealer when I look at something like that the first thing that comes to mind is the barrels are shorter than 18" and there is no stock.  It should be classified as an AOW (Any Other Weapon).  Since you say it has no markings and you guys have just been passing it around family members it is a safe bet that the weapon is not registered on the NFA (National Firearms Act) registry.

In other words, you might be in possession of an illegally configured weapon.

Old stuff like that was given "amnesty" periods to add to the NFA registry, but if done properly you would have had the item engraved and you’d have it on an approved Form 1 or maybe some other form.  I honestly don’t remember how old stuff got papered if added to the registry during an amnesty.

Honestly, the picture doesn’t really show us too much.  Is there a trigger assembly on the thing?  For what caliber/gauge is it chambered?  Is this thing functional?

I’m more of a silencer and machinegun guy.  I don’t deal too much with AOWs.  I might need to dust off some books.

Mark


----------



## BookHound (Jun 11, 2008)

Also, I need to look into C&R guns and things that could be classified as antique.  

I’m honestly a little stumped.  Again, this isn’t really my area of expertise.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2008)

from a friend this was showed to





> best guess.............it's a copy of a George Smith & Co 3 barrel trap and alarm gun. Pretty good copy when compared to the pick of an original in Flayderman's.
> 
> If it's the real thing thing, it should be marked on the flat bar of the hammer "GEO. SMITH & CO. N.Y. PAT'D JUNE 11, 1861"


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 11, 2008)

to the best of my understanding the hammer is to be rigged by a string and and when the device is tripped the hammer fall down on top of the three barrells where it strikes a cap and all three barrells fire simotaniously. As far as the functionality of the gun I am unsure but it seems to be in great shape. I am not sure when it comes to black powder guns like this but the size of the barrell openings is akin to .38 caliber bullet.  And as far as the legality of the gun I am unsure I  have no intentions of  firing the gun or using the gun in a malicious manner it is just a peice of my family history ..... kind of a novel antique of sorts but thanks for the info and i look forward to posts to anyone who can shed light on this  I will ask my wife to take some morepicturesof the gun and maybe it wont take so long to post the new pictures!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Jeesh...*

With those types of alarms we would have less burglaries today!

Definitely interesting and different.


----------



## BookHound (Jun 11, 2008)

Black powder, huh?  That should change things on the possible NFA issues.  

Mark


----------



## Hawg "Rooter" (Jun 11, 2008)

I will have to wait till tomorrow for my wife to take morepictures but I did just measure the gun and legnth of the gun excluding the swivel on the back is six inches the legnth of the barrells is 3 inches
the diameter of the barrell openings is 3/8 inch


----------



## packrat (Jun 11, 2008)

*Gun?*

My Guess Would Be Some Type Of Warning Device Set Around Property Valuables Such As Shine Stills Or Under Your Daughters Bedroom Window. Most Of These Devices Were Loaded With Powder And Packing Only, No Lead.


----------



## kletzenklueffer (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got an 1897 Sear catalog at home. I'll look in it to see if there is anything similar. Interesting.


----------

